# Cats welping each other's kittens



## jseabolt (Oct 15, 2005)

Years ago before I had Smokey and Bandit fixed, they gave birth to kittens on the same day.

The weird thing was they had their kittens in the same box. When one would give birth the other one would clean it up.

Then if that wasn't enough, they would take turns nursing each other kittens! I had no idea whose kittens belonged to what cat. Here I had eight to ten kittens in a big box with two mother cats taking turns nursing.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

That's such a neat story!


----------

